
Why is train-seat fabric so ugly? - pthreads
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20160804-why-are-trains-seats-so-hideous
======
tedmiston
> The pile resists stains since there’s no flat surface, but also hides small
> particulates that happen into it. Various coatings make sure it meets safety
> standards, and that it can be regularly and vigorously cleaned.

I had a feeling it had to do with appearing clean more often than not.

